# 50 Miles on a Cruiser Tandem with my Mom....PICS



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

My Mom rocks! Not only did we do the full 50 miles on the first hot day of the year, but we were passing people on the climbs...on a freaking 7 gear cruiser tandem!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Moms rock.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great stuff.

Lot of family resemblance there.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Excellent way to spend some quality time with your cool Mum. Both of you have great smiles!


----------

